# Bird Hunting



## Grims

Hey guys, first post. 

Next month I'm getting an 8 weeks old Lebenshunger GSD







I have been scouring the internet, and book stores for all the training material I can find. 

I was curious are our dogs any good at being bird dogs? I occasionally bird hunt and would love to train him to retrieve the fallen birds...anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Chris Wild

GSDs really aren't a hunting or bird dog breed, but I have known a few people to use their GSDs for bird hunting. I would say if you're serious about getting a bird dog, get a bird dog. But if you're not that serious and just want to give it a shot, no reason not to try with your GSD. Most GSDs do have a decent natural retrieving instinct that would help. Though unlike most breeds designed for this sort of thing, they do not typically have the "soft mouthed" grip desired in a bird dog. Rather, most GSDs have the opposite. The dog could probably learn, but you'll likely have some squashed birds on occasion.

Other thing to be aware of in GSDs is that their prey drive sequence is different from that of most bird dogs. They will stalk and flush, but will also chase, whereas most good bird dogs naturally have an inhibition to chasing the birds once flushed. Obviously, chasing is a good way to get shot. Again, the dog can be trained to wait and not chase when the birds are flushed, but it will require more training than would be needed for a breed who's been genetically designed to have an inhibition for chasing.


----------



## Grims

I am not a serious bird hunter...so imperfection is OK. I would like to give it a shot...what would be a good age to to introduce him to it at? 

What about his ears...should I protect them form the shotgun blasts somehow?


----------



## G-burg

Whether you're serious or not- I would get with someone who trains bird dogs.. That way you can at least start out correctly..


----------



## DianaM

Police officers shoot their guns around their K9s, so I think your hunting dog should be fine around the shotguns. I would suggest making DARN SURE your dog comes from lines known for solid nerve, intelligence and biddability, and tracking ability. One, because a gunshy dog will be useless for hunting, two for trainability, and three so you'll know your dog's got a nose and knows how to follow a desired track/scent! Good physical structure is a must and size is a consideration depending on the game you're going for. A GSD that is light on its feet and agile will have an easier time navigating hunting terrain and getting into tight cover. 

Agewise, they introduce bird dogs to the basics right from Day One- fetching is fun, handclaps or shot blanks before tossing the toy for retrieval or feeding to get the pup used to gunshot, basic obedience, introduction to birds, etc. I say start right away and get some good books on how to train bird dogs and absolutely see if you can train with a club or even with someone who has successfully trained bird dogs.

Keep us posted on your progress! It'd be interesting to read about your training progress and see if you're successful.


----------



## Grims

> Originally Posted By: DianaMPolice officers shoot their guns around their K9s, so I think your hunting dog should be fine around the shotguns. I would suggest making DARN SURE your dog comes from lines known for solid nerve, intelligence and biddability, and tracking ability. One, because a gunshy dog will be useless for hunting, two for trainability, and three so you'll know your dog's got a nose and knows how to follow a desired track/scent! Good physical structure is a must and size is a consideration depending on the game you're going for. A GSD that is light on its feet and agile will have an easier time navigating hunting terrain and getting into tight cover.
> 
> Agewise, they introduce bird dogs to the basics right from Day One- fetching is fun, handclaps or shot blanks before tossing the toy for retrieval or feeding to get the pup used to gunshot, basic obedience, introduction to birds, etc. I say start right away and get some good books on how to train bird dogs and absolutely see if you can train with a club or even with someone who has successfully trained bird dogs.
> 
> Keep us posted on your progress! It'd be interesting to read about your training progress and see if you're successful.


I appreciate the advice guys. 

Have any of you ever heard of Lebenshunger GSDs? http://www.lebenshunger.com/

They seems to have an impressive blood line, but I'm a novice when it comes to breeding.


----------



## DianaM

One thing that would come to mind is the ability of a dog to be versatile, considering that bird hunting isn't part of a GSD's normal repertoire.

http://www.vestagsds.com/
http://www.vestagsds.com/fritz.htm

This breeder is a member of this board under the handle "Umzilla" and her dogs are the dictionary definition of versatile. Fritz especially seems to be a dog that, if a dog could do it, he would be the one to get it done.







And he looks good! His progeny is also very promising, so if you're flexible, you may want to drop this breeder a line. I know nothing of the breeder you've posted about but my advice to you would be to find a breeder who trains and titles their dogs themselves, rather than mails them to Germany or buys them pre-titled. You learn so much more through the training and trialing than by simply getting a titled dog so someone who works their own dogs will be able to tell you whether a breeding may have what you're looking for. And Christine (Umzilla) trains and titles herself. 

There are other breeders on this board who work, train, and title their own breeding stock. I would absolutely talk to those who do because you'll get the clearest picture of the breeding stock. I don't know if you're chosen breeder does; it would be a good thing to ask. If a breeder just brushes it off, making it seem that just having the titles is proof enough, think again.


----------



## umzilla

Thanks!!......Have to relate a story.

Fritz's toy that he lives for for is a standard orange hunting bumper. Why? Not sure, but I have my suspicions. When he was a pup, a good friend who lived near me had a really nice yellow lab pup about a month or so older than him out of field lines. We'd get together in a fenced area and let the dogs play. She would bring her bumper and throw it for them. This little lab was incredibly fast, and always got to the bumper first and raced back to us, with him just a step or so behind, frustrated more than we could imagine. To this day, that bumper is his ultimate prize. 

I do get teased about it. The other day we were doing some TDX work and I had left the bumper at the end of the track. There were hunting dog people there, and when Fritz plowed out of the weeds in a blaze orange harness with a hunting bumper in his mouth, people really got a good laugh. 

Does that make him a bird dog? Nah, but he's is up for doing any activity and as trainable as they come. Very clearheaded and balanced. 

Any good GSD should be sure under gunfire. This is tested in the German show ring when the dogs are over 1 year old, in the SchH trials (SchH1, 2, and 3), and also in SDA events (see the miscellaneous sports section for the Service Dogs of America thread). 

I would think you would want a dog that is not overloaded in prey/chase instinct. Prey drive is a very serious thing in the wild - stalk, chase, kill, eat, survive for another day. Some dogs are so high in play/prey that it (in my opinion) has lost the "serious" aspect. Another way of looking at it is that some dogs, when put with sheep, will see it as a free-for-all chase-fest, while others will instinctively herd, and think about chasing, but are trainable. 

We actually have someone that trains tracking with us that is hoping to use his GSD as a hunting dog, to track wounded deer. I know the thought of a GSD working birds is off the beaten path, but hey - this is the best, most versatile breed in the world, and I fully believe that if you find a really good one, they can do just about anything that their owner is willing to put the time into training them for. Know what you are looking for and what your goals are, and do everything you can to find a dog (not simply a breed) that fits. 

Christine


----------

